# Query Foundry, LLC acquires Fraphost



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 30, 2014)

Query Foundry, LLC today announced it has acquired Fraphost, a VPS hosting provider based out of Buffalo, NY and Las Vegas, NV. The purchase increases Cloud Shards' market share in the VPS and Web hosting market and adds Las Vegas as a new hosting location.

All Fraphost clients will stay as is. No change is expected. We will be putting on extra staff and turning around the quality of Fraphost. No prices are expected to change.

About Query Foundry, LLC

Query Foundry, LLC includes:

http://www.fliphost.net
https://www.cloudshards.com
http://www.getdedi.com
http://www.fraphost.com

We offer VPS hosting out of Dallas Texas, Buffalo New York, Las Vegas Nevada and Los Angeles California.

We offer colocation, IP transit and dedicated servers out of Dallas, Texas.

We also offer web hosting and a variety of other products and services.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 30, 2014)

I had to do a double take on the name since I first read it as 'Fliphost' 

Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 30, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I had to do a double take on the name since I first read it as 'Fliphost'
> 
> 
> Francisco


I did too, I reread it a few times to make sure I didn't correct it by habit


----------



## trewq (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 30, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I had to do a double take on the name since I first read it as 'Fliphost'
> 
> 
> Francisco


I first read it as FapHost but then I saw it was ex-hackforums advertiser/participant FrapHost.  I'm actually shocked FrapHost is still in business since it was obvious the "business" wasn't exactly a high priority for the old owner. He had an LEB offer in December and his WHMCS wasn't working and the SSL had expired 5 days before the offer was posted and it took him a week to notice his site was broken because "he was on a business trip".



> The purchase increases Cloud Shards' market share in the VPS and Web hosting market


Congratulations on acquiring a "mid scale webhost" with "annual income of ~$17K"! *

_*For reference purposes, the average McDonald's counterperson in Manhattan has annual income of $19K._


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 30, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I first read it as FapHost but then I saw it was ex-hackforums advertiser/participant FrapHost.  I'm actually shocked FrapHost is still in business since it was obvious the "business" wasn't exactly a high priority for the old owner. He had an LEB offer in December and his WHMCS wasn't working and the SSL had expired 5 days before the offer was posted and it took him a week to notice his site was broken because "he was on a business trip".
> 
> Congratulations on acquiring a "mid scale webhost" with "annual income of ~$17K"! *
> 
> _*For reference purposes, the average McDonald's counterperson in Manhattan has annual income of $19K._


We're here to turn it around thanks. As to what the ex-owner called the host - well not something of our concern. He can call it large scale if he likes


----------



## Nett (Mar 31, 2014)

FrapVPS is a better name


----------



## SeriesN (Mar 31, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I
> 
> _*For reference purposes, the average McDonald's counterperson in Manhattan has annual income of $19K._


Move over to Connecticut, they will soon be making 20+k/year. No shit.


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2014)

Ahhh, congrats.

Probably better for customers in hands of the Query Foundry folks... They are active in the business and growing things.


----------



## Navyn (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrates.


----------

